# moonlight question, kinda technical.



## Mechanicalleon (Mar 29, 2009)

This questionis a little bit technical, I'm going to put some LED's inside the light canopy so in other words i'm going to makemy own moonlight, I already have a suitable power supply, I got the soldering skills and about the only thing I need to know is......which wavelenght, or light spectrum to some people (NM) should I choose the LED's?

I bought a four pin square LED from radiosha k, rated at 470 NM, tried it and it looks ok, I would be using 4 or 6 on my tank.

I'm thinking on getting a 430 NM tomorrow an d try it, but if someone has done this before I'd love to get some educated input.


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

I have led lighting in my 40g african fry/blue lobster tank.The lighting is called aqua laser and was quit expensive at 20$ a piece for four little led lights(two blue,one green,one red)Anyway i was not impressed with the leds for moon lighting.Make sure the lighting is not to bright,and the wave length is not that important as your not useing it for plants,just moonglow affect at night.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I don't know the wavelength on mine but I got a set made up by someone else off of E-Bay about a year ago. It was less than $10 and has 4 blue lights on a string with a small power supply. The blue lights just give a glow to the water rather than really light it up much. The effect is that you can see the fish moving around in the water when the room lights are off but it is not more light into the room than an LED night light would give.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi there, I have moonlighting in my tank ,that consists of 2 led strips .Each strip contains 15 leds. I have the blue instead of the white . Gives the tank a nice look at night !


----------

